# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] acer travellmate 5520g-402g25

## STALKER IX

το λαπτοπ ηρθε με φλεικς στην καρτα γραφικων (youtube υποψιαζομαι) οποτε  πηγε στα σκουπιδια πηρα καινουργια καρτα με το ρισκο οτι μπορει να μην  δουλεψει
και φυσικα δεν.... λοιπον στο υ22 υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα και  μετα την αφαιρεση του βγηκε και ενας τανταλιου που ειχε αλλα το  βραχυκυκλωμα παραμενει. σχεδιο δεν βρηκα και οτι καταφερα να βρω απο  monitor.espec electrotania κτλ δεν συμφωνουν με την μητρικη. οποιος  μπορει ας με βοηθησει να βρουμε ακρη.

----------


## STALKER IX

Βρεθηκε το σχεδιο μετα απο πολλες ωρες αφαιρεθηκε το L28 και το βραχυκυκλωμα φυσικα παραμενει.
99% υποπτος αυτο http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Piece-NEW-...-/230697764067  για να δουμε...

----------

